# Can someone explain what might have happened here?



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

My friend sent me a copy of this email she received. She volunteers with Bernese Mountain Dog Rescue. She is on a myriad of transport lists and this is apparently the follow up to a previous transport request. My friend sent this on to me because there is a litter of GSD pups involved and she thought I might want to donate.

I DO want to donate..but I can't tell if I should be donating to the original rescue (are they taking these dogs eventually?)...the current place (where they are being vetted)? Or something else entirely...? Can anyone familiar with this sort of thing help me sort it out? Does a rescue usually stop a transport of all dogs if some are sick? I don't want to donate to a group that is not doing the right thing, but I would like to help the dogs....

Here is the email my friend shared: 
(Two weeks ago, you received a request for assistance in transporting 25 pups from KY to PA/NY. The pups were transported, but were not well. Picking them up in OH, we decided they should go straight to out local ER vet. Eight pups went in. Within 20 sec of doing a snap parvo test, it came back positive! Although only 5 were bound for our shelter, we decided to do the ethical thing and discontinue the journey of the 20 that were bound for NY. In doing so, we agreed to also take on its financial burden. In a weeks time, we have incurred vet bills, bought Parvaid for those not yet receiving vet care or returning from vet care, and have paid workers (and a few volunteers) at the shelter 12 hrs a day. Pride aside, I am emailing everyone who responded to my inital plea for assistance for your help again. 

If you can't donate $$ please donate a few seconds to check their website and click on the "I'm Saving Animals" button to help them win a $10,000 grant. It will only take a moment and maybe it will help. But obviously $$ is very much needed also.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

UGH. I was just saying how I hate mass transports not done well. 

That parvaid was a waste of money, IMO! But that's neither here nor there. 

Send the money, if you do, directly to the vet office. DO NOT give it to the rescue, or whatever group, ever, anywhere. If you help a dog on this board, send it to the vet office. You would be amazed at how funds can be diverted if you are donating to a rescue that is not reputable. 

I would also thoroughly check out any group before I donated to them. 

Do they do vet and reference checks? Do they do home checks?

My rule, no home check, no donation. 

I like donating to IMOM for this reason, they check everything out for me. 

Scary. I hope those puppies are okay.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am so confused by the situation. If you are transporting 20 puppies and are only taking 5 yourself where are the others going? Are the groups that were taking the other dogs stepping up? Are these dogs staying at this ER vet forever now? Do they all now need rescue in addition to cash? The photo my friend sent (she was sent photos of all the puppies) was of a litter of shepherd pups. Where are they going? I don't want to support something nefarious but I don't want to see them suffer either. I sent my friend my list of questions hoping she could forward them to the original messager.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Those are good questions. And good for you for asking them to the people who should be able to give clear, unemotional responses. 

Lots of bigger transports, and correct me if I am wrong, pick up multiple dogs going to multiple locations. 

The rest of those questions seem to be specific to this? 

Wow though!


----------

